# acabar com + acabar por + acabar para + olhar por +...



## Aleksandra

Ola!

Ha alguem que me pode explicar as diferencias entre:

acabar com, acabar por e acabar para

olhar por, olhar para

estar por, estar com, estar de?

Obrigada.


----------



## Vanda

Aleksandra said:
			
		

> Ola!
> 
> Há alguém que me pode explicar as diferenças entre:
> 
> acabar com, acabar por e acabar para
> 
> olhar por, olhar para
> 
> estar por, estar com, estar de?
> Obrigada.


 
*acabar com* alguma coisa, terminar.
Ex.: Acabem com esta bagunça!

*acabar por* - chegar a uma decisão
ex.: Acabamos por escoher a tinta azul que era a mais clara.

Acabar para (?) - você tem algum contexto?

*olhar por* = cuidar, interessar-se 
ex.: Senhor, meu Deus, olhe por mim!

*olhar para* alguém ou alguma coisa
ex.: Helena olhou para o desenho e para o irmão.

*estar por* seguido de substantivo ou advérbio=  exprime a proximidade de um acontecimento.
Ex.:  A morte dele está por pouco.

*estar com* alguém ou alguma coisa.
ex.: Ela está com a irmã. / Ela está com febre.

*estar de* - ficar , permanecer
ex.: Ele está de plantão.


----------



## Aleksandra

obrigada. Escrevi acabar para em vez de acabar de...
Agora vou inentar compreender as suas explicacoes


----------



## Vanda

Aleksandra said:
			
		

> obrigada. Escrevi acabar para em vez de acabar de...
> Agora vou tentar compreender as suas explicacoes


 
*acabar de* - vir de terminar uma ação (come from putting an end to an action)
ex.: Acabei de almoçar. (I've just finished lunch)


----------



## Aleksandra

Obrigada Vanda!

E estar por que e?


----------



## Vanda

Aleksandra said:
			
		

> Obrigada Vanda!
> 
> E estar por que e?


 
*estar por* = be about to happen
Ex.: He's about to die. ( A morte dele *está por* pouco.)


----------



## Aleksandra

ai! Ja me escreviste...


----------



## lampiao

Outro exemplo de _estar por_
A minha caneta _está por_ aqui, mas não sei onde.
(my pen _is around _here, but I don't know where)


----------



## danilo.paiva

Vanda said:
			
		

> *estar por* = be about to happen
> Ex.: He's about to die. ( A morte dele *está por* pouco.)



O mesmo exemplo seria a expressão comum no Brasil:
Ele *está pela* hora da morte!

Alguém mais usa essa frase ou ela é comum só no meu idioleto? 

Existe também o verbo *acabar-se de*, que significa fazer algo exaustivamente.
Ele *se acabou de* dançar/beber na festa.


----------



## Vanda

> O mesmo exemplo seria a expressão comum no Brasil:
> Ele *está pela* hora da morte!
> 
> Alguém mais usa essa frase ou ela é comum só no meu idioleto?


 
danilo,
Nossas CPIs, valérios-dutos, denúrbios e cia. ltda.  estão pela hora da morte!


----------



## lampiao

danilo.paiva said:
			
		

> Ele *está pela* hora da morte!


 
pela = por + a
Ele está por a hora da morte = Ele está pela hora da morte


----------



## Márcio Osório

Mais exemplos com a estrutura _acabar + complemento_:

"Fulano acabou se acabando só" (= Na vida [amorosa][em família][profissional] Fulano veio, eventualmente, a ficar só; devida a uma série de previsíveis ou impresíveis acontecimentos na vida de Fulano, ele veio a ficar ou viver só ou se viu só, talvez abandonado, relegado, excomungado etc.)

"Desgovernado, o carro acabou se acabando num poste" (= Sem controle, o carro veio a se destroçar/destruir um poste; o carro descontrolado precipitou-se num poste ou foi de encontro a um poste depois de derrapar etc e se destroçou/destruiu; eventualmente veio a colidir com um poste) ou, mais simplesmente: "Desgovernado, o carro se acabou num poste" (= ... atingiu um poste, se destruindo (completamente)).

Diálogo de mãe e menino culto:

-- Menino, você fez o dever escolar?
-- Acabei de fazê-lo, mamãe!

O mesmo diálogo informal:

-- Menino, você fez o dever da escola?
-- Acabei de fazer, mainha!

A estrutura _acabar + de_ pressupõe a conclusão ou arremate de alguma coisa, de algo que se acabou de fazer.

"Beltrana se acabou de tanto trabalhar. Ela se acabou de tanto fazer faxina na casa dos outros"

"Ah, eu me acabo [todo] nessa!" (= Ah, sinto enorme prazer nessa (atividade!))

[] = coloquial.


----------



## Canela_am

Márcio, tenho dúvida qual a definição certa da palavra faxina na frase que usou em cima.

 faxina: 
 1. Feixe de ramos, ou de paus curtos, com que se entopem fossos ou se cobrem parapeitos de bateria, e us. para outros fins nas campanhas militares. 
  2.         Feixe de ramos com que se entulham estradas, pântanos, etc., sobre os quais se hão de fazer construções. 
  3.         Lenha miúda; gravetos. 
  4.         Molho de lenha. 
  5.         Unidade de peso para lenha, de cerca de 60kg. 
  6.         Serviço de limpeza ou de condução de rancho nas casernas. 
  7.         P. ext.  Limpeza geral. 
  8.         Fig.  Estrago, destruição. 
  9.         Fig.  Desfalque, alcance. 
 10. Bras. PE Varas finas e flexíveis com que se fazem cercas, entretecendo-as com outras varas horizontais mais grossas. 
 11.        Bras.  RS  Trecho alongado de campo que penetra a floresta; faxinal. 
 12.        Bras.  S.  Campo de pastagem entremeado de arvoredo esguio; faxinal. 


_* ”Beltrana se acabou de tanto trabalhar. Ela se acabou de tanto fazer faxina na casa dos outros"*_

Chuto que a definição número 10, seja certa.. Fazer essas cercas deve ser um trabalho duro, o qual a bela Beltrana, com certeza, gostaria de acabar logo! 

   Mas, números 3, 4 e 7 também me parecem plausíveis. 
   Pode esclarecer qual é, a definição certa?


----------



## Vanda

Definição no.7 = fazer limpeza geral.
É costume nosso pagar faxineiras para limpar a casa. Quando nao podemos pagar uma empregada de tempo integral ou não queremos, pagamos faxineiras. Normalmente, elas passam um dia inteiro limpando toda a casa, sem ter vínculo de emprego com os donos da casa. Algumas pessoas pagam uma faxineira duas vezes na semana, mas normalmente combina-se um dia na semana para esta limpeza.


----------



## Canela_am

Mesmo com dicionário, escolhi a definição errada!
 Obrigado Vanda! Agora é mais claro para mim. Fazer limpeza talvez seja um trabalho bem mais obvio para Beltrana fazer, do que montar cercas ;-)


----------



## Vanda

lol. Acho que aqui o problema principal tem a ver com costumes que normalmente o não-nativo não conhece. Você fez seu trabalho direitinho: olhou 12 definições.


----------



## Márcio Osório

Canela_am said:
			
		

> Márcio, tenho dúvida qual a definição certa da palavra faxina na frase que usou em cima.


Veja a resposta de Vanda.

_Faxina_
 7.         P. ext.  Limpeza geral. 

* ”'D. Lu" faz faxina no meu apartamento todas as segundas e sextas"*(faz faxina = does the house cleaning; cleans up the house) Dona Lu may wash and iron some of our clothes (my daddy's and mine), in which case she gets an extra R$42 plus the exact bus fare back home from work.

Exemplo para o sentido 10:

Beltrana foi pular a cerca e _acabou_ presa justamente na _faxina_ da cerca... do vizinho com quem, aliás, vinha pulando a cerca já há algum tempo. (pulando a cerca = running around; engaging in extramarital relations; sleeping around)

Espero que este e outros exemplos ajudem-na a elucidar mais um pouco dessa "Nossa Língua Portuguesa"!


----------



## ilkay

Oi nao entendi por usamos come depos acabar por come-la asi. Porque nao usamos comer infinitvo


----------



## reka39

Vanda said:


> *olhar por* = cuidar, interessar-se
> ex.: Senhor, meu Deus, olhe por mim!
> 
> *olhar para* alguém ou alguma coisa
> ex.: Helena olhou para o desenho e para o irmão.



Olá! Ésta claro dizer: 'o director passou pela secretária sem sequer olhar para ela e entrou no gabinete'? Does 'Olhar para' mean 'look at'? Thanks!


----------



## J. Bailica

Sim, é isso.


----------

